# Memory Lane Saturday Updates ????



## catfish (Oct 24, 2020)

How about some photos? Stories? Observations? Anything great show up today? And thing big change hands? What did you find? 

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 24, 2020)

Didn't take any pics of swap today, was more or less deserted. Seemed like a lot of guys were packing up before the rain hit yesterday, but other than being on the cold side was a good morning. Didn't see any real high end stuff, but even though there were only 15 to 20 vendors left, bikes were still being moved around. I picked up a few, will share tomorrow, I did finally get the Columbia I bought from @Axlerod put together and cruised it all three days. What a great bike to bomb around a swap on!! Joe


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks, for the update.
It seems that a few folks cut out for the meet in Pennsylvania.
It’s looking pretty good over there.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 25, 2020)

I was only able to be there for a short time because of work, but dang, this looks like the perfect spot for the future of ML.  Plenty of room, easy access, lots of amenities close.  Lisa and Jerry hit it out of the park.  In my short time there, I still managed to snag this beauty off a super nice vendor.  '41 CWC Western Flyer.  Took it for a shake-down run in good old Grand Rapids on my way home.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 25, 2020)

I got in Wed morning. Only a handfull of earlybirds Wed but it filled up nicely on Thursday and through mid day Friday before the rain came in. I packed up Sat and left around noon. 3 new vendors came in Sat, one shortly before I left.

All in all an excellent meet with lots of quality bikes. The new venue is a perfect spot, only snag was the city tried to shake down the food vendor and he left. I'm sure that can be resolved next time. 

THANKS Lisa and Jerry!!!


----------

